# Mr. Pete - Tubalcain is selling off his goodies.



## middle.road (Jan 16, 2019)

He's got a YouTube video up summarizing what his first batch consists of.

-=- eBay Link -=- Prices on some pieces are getting up there already...

YT Vid: 



He's not real gentle with the fine stuff, he keeps just tossing pieces back into their tubs.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 16, 2019)

He's getting over top dollar on the bay . Wow !


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 16, 2019)

I found that video looking to see if he had pasted. I read a response from someone on this site referring to him and said the LATE Tubalcain. So I was looking to see if he past and came across the video so it looks like he’s still ticking. It sounds like he selling off his duplicates which I think he’s a auction/tool fan so I bet he has tons of it.


----------



## wlburton (Jan 16, 2019)

Cadillac said:


> I found that video looking to see if he had pasted. I read a response from someone on this site referring to him and said the LATE Tubalcain. So I was looking to see if he past and came across the video so it looks like he’s still ticking. It sounds like he selling off his duplicates which I think he’s a auction/tool fan so I bet he has tons of it.


There was a British writer on machining topics who previously used the name Tubalcain.  He's been deceased for a while and I think that's who was being mentioned in the post you saw.  The current one is not only alive and kicking, he's posting on YouTube several times a week, usually at ungodly hours of the morning.


----------



## ConValSam (Jan 16, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> He's getting over top dollar on the bay . Wow !



I can only guess that some consider him a celebrity and therefore worth excess prices for his items.


----------



## 81husky (Jan 16, 2019)

Maybe I'm out of touch, but the prices seem to be charity auction kind of prices. Oh well, more power to him.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 16, 2019)

ConValSam said:


> I can only guess that some consider him a celebrity and therefore worth excess prices for his items.



Popular youtubers are minor celebrities these days. One of the gun channels ebays targets used during the episodes. The targets are signed and dated as to the episode. It looks like he has gotten anywhere from $45 to over $500 for a used paper target...


Mr Pete has almost 200,000 subscribers, I could see some being willing to pay more than typical to get a tool or part that came from his shop. It supports the channel, gives them a piece of memorabilia and is likely an actually useful item. Look at the cheap crap people buy because it has their favorite sports team or motor vehicle brand plastered on it.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 16, 2019)

Wonder if he could sell my stuff on the bay , or maybe I can just put tubalcain in the descriptions ? Starrett always brings good money on the Bay , but they bang you for this , that , and PP takes their cut . Usually 20% or more to sell . That's one reason you have to ask for astronomical prices .  He's doing good I must say .


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 16, 2019)

Just checked the auctions, WOW on the prices.  Might have to change my eBay name from 'bghansen' to 'mrpete22'.  Then list a HF $10 angle grinder and get $100.

Bruce


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 16, 2019)

Some of the prices seem OK.  He's got a Jacobs 56B spindle chuck starting at $66.00.  They usually sell for at least 100 bucks.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jan 16, 2019)

A YouTube content creator with 10k subscriptions is a really big deal, and requires a daily hustle to stay that way.  So at 200k subs, Lyle Peterson is more than a "minor" celebrity.  200k subs is a global success.


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 16, 2019)

I hope he gets lots of guys bidding on his stuff. Takes two to get prices up. I learned a lot from watching his videos for free.

Bruce


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 16, 2019)

pontiac428 said:


> A YouTube content creator with 10k subscriptions is a really big deal, and requires a daily hustle to stay that way.  So at 200k subs, Lyle Peterson is more than a "minor" celebrity.  200k subs is a global success.



I don't mean any disrespect towards youtubers with my minor celebrity comment. Even the most successful youtubers are not well known outside of their niche. The most successful youtuber in history probably has less public recognition than Paris Hilton, and I consider her a minor celebrity at best during her peak. 




BGHansen said:


> I hope he gets lots of guys bidding on his stuff. Takes two to get prices up. I learned a lot from watching his videos for free.
> 
> Bruce



I'm sure that plays a part as well. The buyer gets a tool with some added history and puts a little extra money into the pocket of someone that has given away hundreds, probably thousands of hours of free instructional video. Its like pledging to PBS, you give them $100 and they give you an $8 bauble. It usually isn't all about the bauble.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 17, 2019)

Can't seem to get onto the auction. When I click on the link,it open,but what must I do next?


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 17, 2019)

BGHansen said:


> Then list a HF $10 angle grinder and get $100.



Some of the stuff I see on my local Craigs List is almost that bad.  About a month ago someone was trying to sell a HF compressor for 3x what a new one was going for at HF!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jan 17, 2019)

BGHansen said:


> I hope he gets lots of guys bidding on his stuff. Takes two to get prices up. I learned a lot from watching his videos for free.
> 
> Bruce


I agree. My son is 23 and he is an excellent machinist and has taught some valuable trade skills and techniques. But, he is never around when I need him. I usually start my Saturday mornings watching Abom or MrPete and have actually learned more from them two guys than my pro that lives at home. MrPete can be kind of judgy and rambles a bit, but thats part of his charm I guess.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 17, 2019)

I still don't know how to get onto the auction site.


----------



## Lonnie (Jan 17, 2019)

Suzuki4evr, if you set your personal shipping destination to the United States, you should be able to view the auctions. Mr Pete will not sell outside of the US which is why you can't see them.
You should see a box on the right side that says "shipping to". Change that to the United States and all his items should then be shown.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 17, 2019)

Aah well then it is not worth looking.  Thanks anyway


----------



## JPMacG (Jan 17, 2019)

Good for Mr. Pete.  I'm happy to see him rewarded for all the work he has done producing his excellent videos.  I owe a lot to him.  I'd like a souvenir myself - maybe one of his air engines.  That would be more personal than something he picked up at an auction.  He says that if the first sale of 50 items is successful he will be offering more.


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 17, 2019)

I was kidding about changing my eBay handle from 'bghansen' to 'mrpete22', but there was a point.  I used to collect Erector sets and one of the preeminent collectors was Bill Bean (google Bill Bean Erector set).  Bill had the million dollar collection and decided to sell off some stuff on eBay.  His handle is "ERECTRBEAN".  Someone else started selling Erector sets under the name "ERECTRBARN" and did pretty well playing off from Bill's notoriety.  

I bought a couple of things from Bill so I could say "I have a Bill Bean" set.  Cost was over market and frankly because Bill owned the set didn't make it any more valuable.  I had some much nicer stuff that was picked up for a lot less.  But I enjoyed his articles in TCA, ACGHS and Greenberg's Guide.

Mr. Pete's Starrett 829 small hole gauge set is nice and is currently at $90 with 5 days to go.  There are currently two equally nice Starrett 829 gauges on eBay for $50 Buy It Now.  I have the same set and picked them up for around $25, but with a dirty case.  Going rate appears to be around $30-$40 as the $50 sets and ones cheaper than that haven't sold.

So don't be surprised if someone shows up on eBay as seller "Mrpete22" or "Mrpeet2", etc. and starts selling tools.  They wouldn't be scamming anyone, but would be playing off Lyle's rep.

Again, kudos to him for his well-deserved following, though I wish at times he'd put out two versions of each video.  The elongated "entertainment" version that runs 30 minutes and the "to the point" one that runs 5.

I'm sure he'll be a charter member of the Machinist's Hall of Fame if one ever comes into being.

Bruce


----------



## middle.road (Jan 17, 2019)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Aah well then it is not worth looking.  Thanks anyway


Give me a minute, I just got home...
Being in South Africa you're going to need a Proxy Server or VPN
If that's not possible, one thing to try is download and install the TOR Browser. (( https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en ))
It's code is based on Mozilla Firefox. It will use proxies around the world. 
After you fire it up and if it attaches to one that is in Europe you should be able to get to the US eBay site.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 17, 2019)

I believe that I met him at an auction down around his area back in the late '90s. 
At least that what I'm telling myself after seeing his video of touring Abom's shop. Something about him was very familiar. 
I had my young boys with me at the auction and the gent that was present was rather grand-fatherly and Industrial Arts instructor-ish and talked with my kids at length about 'getting into shop class' when they were old enough and the reasons why.


----------

